# Bring back "resume" please



## jimf (Sep 14, 2006)

The last update made two things disappear:

1) The "bong" when I go from live TV to menus.
2) The "resume" feature when I stop watching something and later return.

#1 is an operation feedback issue; not critical, but it's nice to know the unit hear the command from the remote.

#2 really sucks.

Thanks for listening,

jim


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are you sure about #2? I do that all the time and it still works...

Were you near the end of the show when you stopped watching?


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

I still have a "resume playing" feature when I stop watching something in progress.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

1. My TiVo 'bongs' are turned OFF. Would not have noticed any change.

2. The 'Resume Playing' feature never left.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Since this thread started, I have been paying closer attention, and I have to backtrack. There is a significant change in my "resume playing" function that I hadn't noticed before. In the past, it would default to "resume playing" if I stopped the show pretty much anywhere short of the last 5 minutes or so. Now, it only does it fairly close to the start of the show.

I haven't done careful testing, but I do know that it now goes to "Play" rather than "Resume Playing" pretty much anywhere in the last 15-20 minutes of the show, which IS annoying, and I have to side with the original poster -- I'd prefer it back to the way it was.


----------

